# Keona acting more affectionate than usual?



## southerngirl061 (Aug 4, 2012)

My cat Keona has randomly become more affectionate than she normally is. She usually just sleeps in my lap while I watch tv or type, and occasionally 'asks' to be petted by butting her head against my hand. 

Last night, though, she came and slept cuddled up next to me, and today she's been asking to be petted a lot more, she's following me everywhere, gets mad when I shut her out of a room (such as the mouse room, where she can't go) and jumps up and puts her paws on me so I'll pick her up and hold her. I'm so confused!


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Not sure, and don't want to alarm you, but sometimes excessive attention seeking its a sign they're in pain. If it continues, you might want to get her checked out. Or she's feeling anxious about something. Has anything changed? Or maybe she's just feeling more affectionate about you:luv


----------



## southerngirl061 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, my bro and some of his friends were living with us until about 2 days ago. She wasn't close to them though, so I don't know how much that would have affected her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls go through phases, from _I can't live without you right next to me, _to the other end of the spectrum: _talk to the paw_.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

marie73 said:


> _talk to the paw_.


Love it!

Southerngirl, maybe she's just letting you know that she's happy that your guests have left and that she's got you all to herself now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, I wasn't kidding!! :grin:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Haaaa! That is precious!


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Is she spayed?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

According to your other post- she's not spayed yet. SHe is probably in heat. Don't let her sneak outside!!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah ha! Not spayed--that was going to be my question. She's hormonal. Please get her spayed ASAP!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Spay your cat. Never underestimate the female cat's desperation to escape when she's in heat.


----------



## southerngirl061 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry for the bit of an absence (did I spell that right? I don't think I did) Anyways, my internets been down. 

We're working on getting her spayed, she was dumped because of being pregnant. We had to wait for her milk to dry up from that, now she's getting all her vaccinations, then she'll be spayed. The vet won't just spay an unvaccinated, unhealthy cat. Or at least my vet won't. 

She may be in heat, though I think she'd be trying a bit harder to get outside if she was. She really might be glad those guys moved out-she hated them lol


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

southerngirl061 said:


> The vet won't just spay an unvaccinated, unhealthy cat. Or at least my vet won't.


Unhealthy, sure, but I can't see what vaccinations have to do w/ it. ?? Anyway, get it done soon! 

Oh, wait, I DO see--$$$. The fact is that no vet can or should force you to vaccinate your pets. Vaccination is entirely optional--even rabies (no one is going to hunt you down if you don't do it--it noly becomes an issue if the animal bites someone). Your vet clearly just wants to make more money so he's making up a ridiculous rule.

I would look for another vet. There is no reason to vaccinate an indoor cat annually or even very often (and many of us don't do it at all). Given the risks in vaccinating cats (esp. vaccine-associated sarcoma or VAS), many people choose to avoid it. Vets should respect that decision.


----------



## southerngirl061 (Aug 4, 2012)

. . . . My vet is my aunt, if I took Keona anywhere else, I would be, like, disowned or something. We've been taking our animals there since before I was born, and Gypsy and Butters (My mom and bros cat) got their kitten vaccinations, though not the annual ones.


----------

